# 1992 chevy disc brakes



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The rear pads have raised areas and they must sit in the recess of the pads. Work the parking brake levers (apply and release) to adjust the rear pads.


----------



## navman28 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bad Brake Power Boost Unit* Finally, if your brake booster goes bad you'll have low brake pedal issues. Most brake boosters are vacuum controlled, so a special vacuum measurement device that connects to the brake booster is needed to check it. If it's bad, you'll have to replace the boost unit.


----------



## PJP (Oct 22, 2011)

i agree work the e-brake to adjust brakes


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You can manually adjust the spring tensioner thingy through the rear of the wheel.
You can also drive in reverse and hit the brakes as these tensioners are self adjusting. My bet is you didn't adjust that tensioner when you put in the new brakes. 

If you can't adjust through the rear you can remove the wheels and drums and adjust that tensioner, pushing the pads out, until the drum is touching the pads, making it slightly hard to push drum back on.

From there you can perform the drive in reverse and hit the brakes trick.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bristles said:


> 1992 chevy llumina. Replaced rear calipers, rotors, pads. Bleed brakes until clean fluid comes out. Problem is a low pedal, the old calipers were rusted and stuck. The pedal almost goes to the floor and the car stops but not as well as it should. I've adjusted the parking brake cables also. I know its in the rear but I can't get the pedal up. Where do I go from here?



1. did you bleed ALL brakes or rear only?
2. how do you KNOW it's in rear? 
3.* normally, pedal going low is leaking master cylinder.*
4. I had 87 Ford Taurus that had pedal going low due to leaking brake booster, but it is very unusual and I am laughed at every time I mention this. 
5. there's a brake pedal return spring on any car. 
6._ I've adjusted the parking brake cables also. I know its in the rear but I can't get the pedal up. _which pedal? parking brake or brake pedal? GM has a VERY CHITTY parking brake design, that had been a gripe for many drivers. I am not even trying to adjust mine, on my Silverado, as it's waste of time and $$. :no:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You are going to have to take it to the dealership. They have a computer that actuates the gearing in the abs system, so that it can be bled. There is no workaround for this.


----------

